
The Surprising Legacy of the Place Where Legal Weed Began - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/30/us/marijuana-colorado-legalization.html
======
bediger4000
I live in Denver. I've lived here for almost 33 years. Very honestly, I
haven't noticed anything very different. Sure, there's some pot shops, they
pop up and then disappear. There's more weed-whiff than there used to be.
After that, nothing. No extra crime. No less crime. This article over-
dramatizes the whole thing, probably because of all the "Demon Weed"/"Reefer
Madness" irrationality that's been "drug awareness" since the 1970s.

